
Lintly beta – Continuous Python code quality tool - grantmc09
https://lintly.com
======
grantmc09
Hey everyone! I wanted to share a little project I've worked on for the last
few months. It's called Lintly ([https://lintly.com](https://lintly.com)). It
is a continuous Python code quality tool written in Django. I'm officially
releasing it as a beta today for public projects on GitHub. At some point I'd
like for it to work with private repos, but I want to get some feedback first.

Okay, so here's what Lintly does. It runs flake8 on your code each time you
push to GitHub or open a PR. Then it comments on PRs with violations, and can
be setup to send email or Slack notifications. Here are some features that I
think are pretty cool:

* Pull Request reviews: Lintly will use the new GitHubs PR Reviews to comment with issues on individual lines of a PR. _Heads up:_ Due to GitHub's restrictions, you have to invite the bot account lintly-bot ([https://github.com/lintly-bot](https://github.com/lintly-bot)) to be a collaborator on your repo in order to get this. Otherwise lintly-bot will simply comment on the PR.

* Issue help: I wrote up explanations and examples for _each_ flake8 violation. So if you've ever wondered what the heck "continuation line under-indented for hanging indent" means, then I'll have examples to help you fix it.

* Code quality over time: Lintly keeps track of your project's code quality over time, so you can see if you're making improvements or not.

I would love to have some people try out Lintly on their open source projects.
Please let me know ([https://github.com/LintlyCI/Lintly-
Issues](https://github.com/LintlyCI/Lintly-Issues)) if you think of any
improvements or notice any bugs while using it.

If you have any interest, I wrote a blog post
([http://blog.lintly.com/2016/01/04/introducing-
lintly/](http://blog.lintly.com/2016/01/04/introducing-lintly/)) that explains
a little more about Lintly.

Thanks for reading. I hope you find it useful!

Grant

Last thing, if you're into Twitter then feel free to follow me
(@gmcconnaughey) or Lintly (@LintlyCI). I don't really tweet much, but I'm
hoping to start tweeting about updates to Lintly as I go along.

